# grease for slidepins



## gann17 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just wanted to see what kind of grease I should use for slide pins on disc brakes? 
Not sure if wheel bearing grease is useable and local store doesn't have brake caliper grease.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I used Valvoline synthetic grease. 

The first time I apply the Valvoline, I clean the old grease off the slide pins and clean out the hole that slide in as best as possible.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Regular wheel bearing grease has a tendancy to gum up over time when used in brake applications, although synthetic grease may work. 

I always use special synthetic grease specifically designed for use on brake components (it's synthetic with various other components in it that you won't find in wheel bearing grease, and it isn't cheap). Always clean off the old grease with Brakleen before applying new grease. 

This is what I use: 
http://www.amazon.com/CRC-Industries-05353-Caliper-Grease/dp/B000M8IF48


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Valvoline synthetic grease is great stuff. I've used it everywhere in the car. Wheel bearings, cv joints, slide pins, etc. Never gums up. 

You can even dab it on the catback exhaust tubing, and it won't burn off, or gum, or separate.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I stopped using "regular" grease altogether a long time ago due to consistent premature wheel bearing failure on a commercial truck fleet (mostly Chevy 2500 vans) I was working on at the time...switching to the synthetic grease solved the problem there. Ever since then, I've used only the synthetic red grease (come to think of it, it is the Valvoline brand) on all bearings, ball joints, tie rods, etc. Works great. 

I have seen guys use regular grease and even anti-seize on caliper slide pins, and that stuff almost always gums up and causes more harm than good by the time the pads are worn out. For that reason, I never bothered to try the red grease on brake components, I just use the stuff specifically made for that purpose.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

Most auto stores should carry permatex synthetic caliper grease, is green and available in packet form or a small jar with a brush applicator.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I use "Synthetic Caliper Grease" by CRC Chemical...you want HI Temp grease that will not attach rubber caliper pin boots.


----------



## gann17 (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks guys. I went to get some synthetic and the store had gotten some caliper grease in, but your help is much appreciated


----------

